# Speed/Performance Issues: Should I keep windows 10?



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

Possible hardware or software issues with an acer aspire e5 521 26em notebook (AMD E2 6110 / 1.5 GHz Integrated AMD Radeon R2 Card, 4GB Ram, 64 bit windows 10). Unlikely that this is virus or malware related. Originally this laptop ran windows 8, but it seemed to have issues with that OS and initially performed better after I installed windows 10. Recently it has become hard to run more than one program at a time. I have done everything I can think of (defragmented, cleaned out various adware programs, updated all drivers, played with various settings etc.) In task manager it seems that it's almost constantly running 95-199% of the disk (surprisingly not CPU or memory). Wondering if I should upgrade RAM, downgrade to an older version of windows, or optimize the settings in some way. This is my only computer and I'm a college student, so I don't have the funds to just purchase another PC. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The AMD E2-6110 is a very poor processor, it just lacks performance to effectively run multiple things. More RAM would help, and SSD would help too but those would be band-aids on the bigger issue.


----------



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

I agree that it's a bad processor, but I have to figure out how to get some functionality out of this laptop. Also curious as to why running multiple programs is putting such a load on the disc and not CPU or Memory.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you don't have enough memory if will page things to the drive. 

Can you post some screenshots of the Resource Monitor and Processes tab from Task Manager.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> acer aspire e5 521 26em notebook (AMD E2 6110 / 1.5 GHz Integrated AMD Radeon R2 Card, 4GB Ram, 64 bit windows 10)






























---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

So obviously the main strain on the system is the malware scan im doing along with this browser. But this more or less gives you an idea of what it's running like in general


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see an image of the entire list in the "Startup" tab.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The new Malwarebytes is fairly intrusive and has been causing some problems, you may want to uninstall it and see if that makes a difference. The in-progress scan is definitely part of your problem at this current time.


----------



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll try to find the forum post that I used for advice in changing some settings


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*SpotifyWebHelper* doesn't need to run all the time.

Rob brought up a good point.
If *Windows Defender* and *Malwarebytes 3.0* are both running at the same time, that's probably going to bog things down.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

flavallee said:


> *SpotifyWebHelper* doesn't need to run all the time.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Agreed, idk why it's in that list but it's disabled and not running regardless. 
From what I've been reading I should try to disable MSI mode, and try a clean boot.
One thing I've been debating is running an OS with even less technical requirements than windows 10, but I don't think there is driver support


----------



## bdwhite112 (Mar 17, 2017)

FWI the reason I was running malwarebytes was because I contacted Acer tech support and was directed to answersby.com. The representative I talked to there seemed very shady and made me download a remote access program and then tried to force me to buy his plan. I had to disconnect from the internet to close said program


----------

